# Jack points



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the subframe up front and the zlink out back.Both are dead center and give the greatest stability.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

So for the zlink, you place the jack right in the middle of car under the zlink? Is that the ball looking thing in the middle? That can support the weight of the car without suffering damage? 

I wish I knew more.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, can dig a hole in your backyard and drive over that. But then the DNR will come in and claim that is wet lands, so they won't let you fill it up again.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

haha - the purpose is to change from summer to winter wheels. need to get the wheels off the ground for that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you read your owners manual, suppose to use those little thin tabs with a notch under the rocker panel. I find better spots behind the front wheel suspension points and in front of the rear wheels. And use a piece of carpet on my floor jack to protect the paint.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

NickD said:


> If you read your owners manual, suppose to use those little thin tabs with a notch under the rocker panel. I find better spots behind the front wheel suspension points and in front of the rear wheels. And use a piece of carpet on my floor jack to protect the paint.


If you read my original post I indicated that I read the manual and used the jack points indicated. That is exactly what I did and that is exactly where it started to bend.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We read yer original post and we already know , that is why we do not do it that way .
But that is a very good question to ask US !


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> We read yer original post and we already know , that is why we do not do it that way .
> But that is a very good question to ask US !


Did you realize I was responding to his post directing me to read the manual?

The very reason I posed the question here is because I knew I would find the answer here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So what was the answer that you sought ? 
Or are you still searching for IT ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I lift the front on the unibody frame rails a foot behind the "official" jack point. For the back I slide the jack under the flat spot on the outer edge of the twist beam and lift the car up from there.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya that zlink is plenty strong to get the car in the air.Just remember not to just jack it up,always use jackstands even if it is just for a minute.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Hello All,What jack points do you use with an actual floor jack? I ask because when I used the jack points indicated in the manual that part of the car actually started to BEND! So I stopped right away. Pulled out the emergency jack and used that. I don't want to do that anymore but don't know where to place the jack. . . ThanksBy the way, installed 15" Sonic steel wheels with winter tires. (proper size and everything to maintain proper speed and all that). Saved a few hundred dollars by minus sizing the wheels.


The reason why it bent, is because you used a floor jack, instead of your emergency jack in the trunk. The places where you place your jack have a notch in them, that fits into the emergency jack to help grab the car better, so when you crank it up, it holds onto the car, since the jack doesn't have wheels to adjust the bottom of the jack as your car is raised.

Since you used a flat surface with no grove to jack your car up, you put the weight of the car on the protruding metal tabs, instead of the frame of the car, and thus bent the tabs.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

If it is easier for you or you feel more comfortable jacking from the pinch welds (per owners manual) but don't want to use the emergency jack every time, I would reccomend using a hockey puck as a jack pad. Grab one from big 5 or your preferred sporting goods store and notch out the center with a knife. It will provide a cushion for the pinch weld so it doesn't bend on the jack while still allowing you to get the car off the ground.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

